# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  کارگاه node.js دانشگاه تهران

## engmmrj

سلام
چند هفته پیش به دلیل انتشار ubuntu 15 جشنی  در دانشگاه تهران برگزار شده که در یکی از کارگاه ها node.js تدریس شد که می توانید از لینک زیر کارگاه مفید node.js را مشاهده فرمایید.
gotoclass.ir

----------


## cybercoder

http://www.aparat.com/v/8Kyju

----------

